# Wells Fargo



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Do they use several nats in most states? I know each nat has a different color bar at the top of securing sticker. I have seen 3- 4 different colors in my area.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

JDRM said:


> Do they use several nats in most states? I know each nat has a different color bar at the top of securing sticker. I have seen 3- 4 different colors in my area.


The color bar indicates which contract it is for. Wells Fargo from what I know has 3 main contracts. There might be more, but I am confident on these 3. One is MCS, then LPS, and AIM Your Way, who just landed a huge contract with them.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Where did aim your way land it? Do you know what states? I just heard a horrible rumor that Safeguard was getting some also...


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

JDRM said:


> Where did aim your way land it? Do you know what states? I just heard a horrible rumor that Safeguard was getting some also...



I am in NJ, I am not sure about other states as I only work here. I didn't really think about the nationwide thing. As far as aim they are a nightmare anyway. They pay in 45 days at the soonest. Invoices need to be generated for each individual order you do, and currently they don't work with any software other than their own. They are working on EZ and should be up and running in the next few months. They are in the testing phase right now. So until then, I run from inspections from them.


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

I know of 3 for sure. MCS=Brown, LPS=Green, NFR=Black. In Texas anyways.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

```

```



TexasP&P said:


> I know of 3 for sure. MCS=Brown, LPS=Green, NFR=Black. In Texas anyways.


Who is the Orange or Red one? I have seen it on properties a few times lately?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Who is the Orange or Red one? I have seen it on properties a few times lately?



Safe Guard


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*aim*

why would anyone go with aim? there site is horrible.. there customer service sucks..


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> why would anyone go with aim? there site is horrible.. there customer service sucks..



Aim is a small company that has it's issues but their pay is higher than most of the nationals so as soon as they are up and running with ez, I'm on board with inspections. As far as preservation, we do some work with them but not a whole lot. Their turn around times suck, so to do regular maintenance for them isn't worth it.


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

same here in WA state... its a shame to hear wells fargo has anything to with wells SG.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> Safe Guard



I suspected this but I was hoping against hope that SafeGuard was not getting WF work.


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I suspected this but I was hoping against hope that SafeGuard was not getting WF work.


Well, WF and FAS relationship didn't last long.


----------



## allure9121 (Jan 26, 2014)

*?*

Did fas lose wells?


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes and another one lost it too.


----------



## G 3 (May 3, 2015)

It took me a minute, but now I remember where I dealt with the purple sticker... there was a company out of Illinois that said they had a ton of work for me if I wanted it. The pay was "slightly" below norms, but there was a ton of work, and it was all in the area. I said I would look at what they had, and they sent some work over. Then they sent the price sheet. To get paid for the visit (if you call it that) I had to take a crap load of pictures, stick the Wells Purple full sheet label on the front door, then fill out a 3 page form online, THEN upload the crap load of photos with labels, but... you could only do 10 at a time because the system would overload. All for $4.

I drove to one of the homes one day, about a month after I just refused to answer their calls or emails for trying to make a fool out of me, and saw the scope of what needed to be done. This, my friends, is a $75 minimum job for me... $4... that's the new swear word in my house since my 9 year old decided that he wants a new tablet and convinced his mother that I shouldn't swear... $4 on that...


----------



## safeguard dropout (Apr 21, 2015)

Taylor and Daughters won't be happy:crying:


----------



## TexasP&P (May 22, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Who is the Orange or Red one? I have seen it on properties a few times lately?


I haven't seen a red one. The MCS Brown sometimes looks orange. But could be someone else's, I just know of those 3 that I have used.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The purple is 5 bros, and they just lost WF in MI


----------



## ezdayman (Jan 7, 2014)

*mad...*

they pay more?

I did work for them for 1 day, there prices sucked. 6 $ for inspections 15 for a lock change.

If you want that kind of money its all yours.. there is no way im going to go drive around town in a 4 door super duty 8 foot box f350 for 6$ a house and then come home and use there outdated program that makes WINDOWS vista look like a saint.. There system was so bad i threw in the tow sent the photos to the updater said my Apple computer didn't work with there website and said i wont do work for them.

If you can make it work with them so be it.. but 6$ per order. diesel is 3$ a gallon my tank is 38 gallons. =114$ divide that by 6$ per house i would have to do 19 homes just to pay for my tank of gas. Nope!:vs_whistle:


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Is this in reference to Taylor and Son?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

ezdayman said:


> they pay more?
> 
> I did work for them for 1 day, there prices sucked. 6 $ for inspections 15 for a lock change.
> 
> ...



I think you misunderstood the idea of inspections. They hire unqualified, unlicensed, uninsured people to drive around and take pictures. You need a prius for that, not a super duty. Thankfully gas is coming down significantly, but not enough to make it worth it. I paid $1.74 for diesel tonight. woohoo!!! I have 2 vehicles, an F350 diesel that I use for preservation and construction, and a ford explorer that I use for inspections. I rarely do inspections anymore, but when I have an inspector that gets sick or needs time off for whatever reason, I usually fill in. It's also my weekend car.


----------



## ALLDUCKEDUP (Dec 30, 2015)

RED BANNER is new wells fargo posting. I posted it for nfr an lps.was told it is replacing black banner.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

ALLDUCKEDUP said:


> RED BANNER is new wells fargo posting. I posted it for nfr an lps.was told it is replacing black banner.


It is replacing them all. Now all servicers (Nats) will be using the red banner. Only difference is FTV VS PS. All numbers are the same, etc.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

We are still fighting for money owed each and every week and the CDR department is getting crazy.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We are still fighting for money owed each and every week and the CDR department is getting crazy.


Yes, same here. Not sure WTF is going on over there. We do always get it after the dispute process, but its a hastle and takes time. It appears they may have some former SG employees over there....SMH


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Yes, same here. Not sure WTF is going on over there. We do always get it after the dispute process, but its a hastle and takes time. It appears they may have some former SG employees over there....SMH



Have you noticed they are recruiting big time? I'm seeing some really creative "fixes" in the field. 9 out of 10 properties are not winterized properly. They are going to be inundated with reconvey's and charge backs.


----------



## Ohnojim (Mar 25, 2013)

*9 out of 19*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Have you noticed they are recruiting big time? I'm seeing some really creative "fixes" in the field. 9 out of 10 properties are not winterized properly. They are going to be inundated with reconvey's and charge backs.


Would be an improvement in my area. "9 out of 10"


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Have you noticed they are recruiting big time? I'm seeing some really creative "fixes" in the field. 9 out of 10 properties are not winterized properly. They are going to be inundated with reconvey's and charge backs.


I'm loving it.
Hope they keep up the good work.:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

Who is this in reference to?


----------



## MidWestSwindler (Nov 15, 2015)

*Who?*



Craigslist Hack said:


> Have you noticed they are recruiting big time? I'm seeing some really creative "fixes" in the field. 9 out of 10 properties are not winterized properly. They are going to be inundated with reconvey's and charge backs.



What company is this in reference to? I must have missed something.


----------

